# Juice expiry



## Rafique (18/4/17)

Morning,

Like anything else that expires, what's the standard shelf life of an e-liquid.

I have juice that I forgot about since jan last year, it has gotten darker, no funny aliens floating around in it yet so wondering if I should give it a vape.

I have only seen one juice that shows an expiry on it while others do show when it was packaged but not expiry.

Assuming you can't go on colour change to determine if it has expired because the longer it steeps certain juices get darker.

Does the sun have an effect ?
Concentrates, pg and vg and nic should have expiry, does the expiry of one affect the entire batch?

Maybe be a dumb question but good to know considering we take it in daily and the liquid form factor versus leaves/tabacco should make a difference.

Do some liquids have preservatives ?


----------



## zadiac (18/4/17)

Some juices only get better with age. Give it a try. I've had juices that aged up to a year and they were amazingly good. Some were horrible.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/17)

Hi @Rafique 

Its a good question and I dont know the answer to advise you

From my experience I have vaped many juices that i have had for 1-2 years. They were kept in a dark cool cupboard and I havent noticed much difference. Many of them have been great. 

I may be incorrect but my feeling is that one wont get sick from vaping an older juice. I think the only problems might be that the flavour subsides a bit and the nic oxidises or could become a bit harsher.

My feeling is that this depends on the ingredients, how the juice is stored and whether the bottle has been opened or not. 

Found these threads for you as well, which may add some further info 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/do-e-liquids-expire.t12332/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/can-my-juice-go-off.t30367/#post-454041

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (18/4/17)

Thanks Guys, 

I wasn't too keen as this was 6mg so it should be stronger by now, il dilute it and give it a drip.

The smell has matured tremendously due to the steep time.


----------



## Stosta (18/4/17)

I've got some juices that have been steeping 18 months and are still completely vapeable, and they are 6mg too!

I've yet to vape an old juice and think that it had "turned bad" enough to warrant dumping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

Some Juices don't get better with steeping... I now store my XXX in the fridge in the dark... XXX is way better not steeped...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/17)

Lol @Rob Fisher 
That photo is something special!
XXX for days!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (18/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Juices don't get better with steeping... I now store my XXX in the fridge in the dark... XXX is way better not steeped...
> View attachment 91944


Agreed! My XXX lives in the back of the fridge and gets decanted into 15ml bottles as and when I need it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Agreed! My XXX lives in the back of the fridge and gets decanted into 15ml bottles as and when I need it.



Seeing as I pretty much only vape XXX I don't bother decanting as a 100ml bottle doesn't last that long.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeing as I pretty much only vape XXX I don't bother decanting as a 100ml bottle doesn't last that long.



@Rob Fisher , how long does a 100ml bottle last - approximately?


----------



## Rafique (18/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Juices don't get better with steeping... I now store my XXX in the fridge in the dark... XXX is way better not steeped...
> View attachment 91944



@Rob Fisher 

I was thinking of that picture when it was vape mail before I wrote this thread. Was wondering how quick to run through those, clearly you finish them way before a year is up


----------



## shabs (18/4/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , how long does a 100ml bottle last - approximately?



Mines last me around a week as I also only Vape xxx
I assume uncle rob goes through a lot more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , how long does a 100ml bottle last - approximately?



About 4-5 days...


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

Rafique said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> I was thinking of that picture when it was vape mail before I wrote this thread. Was wondering how quick to run through those, clearly you finish them way before a year is up



Oh yes WAY WAY before year... I have a few mates that get XXX from me... non online guys from the fishing club... and a few other mates...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (18/4/17)

Depends a lot on what the liquid is made up of as all ingredients are not created equal. Nicotine degrades the fastest. But how the liquid is packaged and stored has a huge effect on how long it will stay viable. I don't use nicotine, keep all but the refill bottles for my gear in various size glass bottles full to the top in cold storage until I need them. They'll hold for at least 2-3 years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

